# How can I get a setup like this for two dogs in a caravan?



## VaBeachFamily (Apr 12, 2005)

1998 Dodge Caraven. Rear seat stored in the garage, need the first and second rows for family. I found the Icrates on sale, but I don't think the 42" fits and allows for door closing, and the 36" isn't tall enough for Cullen to be comfortable. This , with a double, would be awesome, but no idea how to do it! ANyone?


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

That's a neat setup. No idea where the picture came from?


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Looks a lot like this brand: Vehicle Pet Barriers , Midwest Tubular Barriers


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

It's easy to get the barriers, question is, where is the door from. 

This is the best idea as of yet and would pretty much solve ALL my problems with the Jeep compass.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

I wonder if you went to a fencing company if they would be able to do it -it is just a fence door-looks like it was custom made


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Via Google I found this place ... but it's in Australia: Puppy Bars


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

holland said:


> I wonder if you went to a fencing company if they would be able to do it -it is just a fence door-looks like it was custom made


or you'd do it the "*******" (no offense or pun intended) kind of way, wood and chicken wire.


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

It looks like a typical stock photo of car barriers so I would think the door is made by someone.


----------



## VaBeachFamily (Apr 12, 2005)

The only information that I could gather was that it was in a Volvo! If you look, there is a latch part and the swivel part attached, I am curious if I could use old crate doors, and figure the rest out myself, but would have to be sturdy so that I could have the back open during training!


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

How is that thing attached? It looks almost like there is a clamp sticking up. Can the hatch close?

My issue with homemade panels (like chicken wire) would be the lack of tensile strength. I could see even just a bump in the road tossing the dog into the wire and getting caught up. I tend to be picky about safety as well as just the confinement aspect.

We have a 95 Dodge Caravan. I would think with the rear bench out you could easily fit a 42" crate the long way and get one with a side door.

My friend and I use 36" crates for carpooling to Schutzhund and other dog events. Her dog weighs almost 90. Nikon is the smallest at 75. Pan is about 75 but is lankier than Nikon and will fill out to be more. I'm not real concerned with height, they should not be standing in the vehicle anyway.


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

http://www.travall.us/ - it looks like this company has the dividers but only makes the cargo barrier for a land rover


----------



## VaBeachFamily (Apr 12, 2005)

Lies - I need it for two separate dogs, though. I know I can fit a 42 sideways, but that is the issue... we have a plastic that is OK for Cullen, but with that in there, there's no room for Panzer to have a crate!!!!


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

I made my own barrier out of 1/2" copper pipe. It wouldn't be too tough make a door out of the copper either. (Though copper isn't that cheap right now...)

Ignore the obvious need for a vacuum.


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

I'm going to try and figure out how to post a picture of my set up one of these days. I have a 36 L x 24 W x 25 H crate sideways in my MINI Cooper, I know this doesn't help you much but the only way to get exactly what you want is to have it custom made. I was looking into getting something taller also, but realized the 2 extra inches won't matter much and hopefully he learns (its been 2 weeks) to lay down while I'm driving. When I started calling around for custom made stuff it would've cost me probably 4 times more than the crate I purchased on eBay (regular black wire one). If you are handy, as I am not, I'm sure you can figure out how to make it work, but that definately looks custom made.


----------



## phgsd (Jun 6, 2004)

I have a Grand Caravan...I can fit on L and one XL vari-kennel in the back. Would that not work for your dogs?


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Two 36"s with normal doors won't work? I know we can fit two side-by-side, though I don't remember if we ever tried with the middle bench seat in (normally both of our vans have all seats removed).


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

For car travel the dogs don't usually need as much height as a normal crate...most dogs can handle a 36. I bet there would be a market though for a 42 inch slant crate; the only size in those I have ever seen are 36

That set up looks too flimsy to me though.


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

Ehhhh... it's a cool idea, but that looks WAY flimsy to me. I see that falling completely apart if a dogs gets a little rowdy at training.

I think your guy would be fine in a 36" WIRE for the car. They don't stand up much anyway when traveling....


----------



## phgsd (Jun 6, 2004)

Found a pic of the back of my van - 









One 42" and one 36" side by side. The 42" on the left is pushed back because I put one of the terrier's crates in front of it. The second row seats are out, but I've had them in and the crates fit with plenty of room to spare.


----------



## amaris (Jan 6, 2011)

Original photo was from a Volvo car, a pet safety option called Safety Kennel...if that helps


----------



## VaBeachFamily (Apr 12, 2005)

To answer.... 

I don't have the Grand Caravan, which means I have less room in the back than the grand!

I was checking the 36", but that's about 5 inches shorter than the crate we have now, and he's tall! I was going to take him to the store and put him in one, and see how it works, because the prices this weekend are GREAT for Black Friday, and around here.. it's way easier to get those than Kohls or Walmart Black Friday deals! We shall see I guess!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I use 36 inches for all my dogs, they fit in the back of the explorer. The dog does not have to be able to stand comfortably with his head not touching the top. He just needs to be able to lie comfortably in the box. I used this size for males and females, and they fit five six week old puppies each.


----------



## Tim Connell (Nov 19, 2010)

A lot of people stay away from wire crates for vehicles, since in the event of an accident, or sudden stop, a dogs leg could be forced through the gaps in the crate.
Not to mention the issue of another dog in a crate next to one another chomping onto their neighbor's tail  A plastic kennel like a Vari Kennel or Ruff Tuff, or an aluminum kennel is the way to go.

I have a minivan I use for dogs also, and on a platform, a 500 and a 400, and in some vans 2 500's will fit side by side. For many dogs of GSD size for transport purposes, 2 400's easily do the trick, and also will allow you to keep good visibility out the rear window, even on a platform. Extra storage room for gear remains useful under the platform.


----------



## AgileGSD (Jan 17, 2006)

Tim Connell said:


> I have a minivan I use for dogs also, and on a platform, a 500 and a 400, and in some vans 2 500's will fit side by side. For many dogs of GSD size for transport purposes, 2 400's easily do the trick, and also will allow you to keep good visibility out the rear window, even on a platform. Extra storage room for gear remains useful under the platform.


 Two 400s tend to fit nicely in the back of mini vans and really, are big enough for travel crates for dogs up to 26" or so at the shoulder. They don't offer a lot of room but the dogs can comfortably lie down in them and having a smaller vs. larger crate encourages them to do just that (which is safer for them than standing and sliding all over).


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

I use the 36" crates as well for training days. If I am going somewhere overnight, I pack a larger suitcase crate on top of the car to use when we arrive at our destination.


----------



## VaBeachFamily (Apr 12, 2005)

I will head out this week and take Cullen to a pet shop that has crates set up so we can test out the sizes in the plastic style. He is in a 40" or something of the sort, and he cannot lay down without curling all crazy, and def. cannot stand up all the way, so his head is always down.


----------



## VaBeachFamily (Apr 12, 2005)

So, I had to revamp this for a further question... I bought a used crate, and then found out that it won't fit ( daggon 42") anyways, My question is, can someone show me how they use a platform? Also, what do you suggest for traveling with two GSDs, needing crates big enough to leave them in in the hotel also!


----------



## Bismarck (Oct 10, 2009)

or you could take your crates to a local welder, and ask him to modify them so your back door will close.
doesn't seem like it would be that difficult.
some cutting and welding....little spraypaint and you'd be golden.


----------



## VaBeachFamily (Apr 12, 2005)

You know, I thought about that, but what we have is... two plastic crates ( from edge to edge are 40", but thinking they are supposed to be 36", plus the lip where they bolt together), and one 42" wire that won't fit next to a plastic crate because it's too wide. We are going to see what we can do to fit the two plastic crates in. Kinda wish I could afford to get a welder to just make me some custom crates. Had a guy to do it, but the price of the metal itself is pretty pricey!


----------



## VaBeachFamily (Apr 12, 2005)

Well, we are building our platform this weekend, got the two to fit if one is lifted. Thanks all. Will post a photo when we get it done.


----------



## Tim Connell (Nov 19, 2010)

I don't have access right now to mine to send you a pic, but if you raise one of the crates slightly with a shim, or "step" in the top of the platform, it will give you enough clearance for the flanges/lips on the side to go one over the other, rather than butting up against one another, if that makes sense. Depending on your exact vehicle dimensions or configuration, if you are using plastic crates, you can always slightly trim the flanges/lips to make it all fit perfectly, where the crates meet, or where it contacts the vehicle interior, without sacrificing the integrity of the crate.

For my platform, I used 2x8's on edge for the side supports, and side toward the front of the vehicle. I ran a 2x8 on edge down the middle, which will give you support (without it, it will eventually sag, under the weight of the crates and dogs) as well as provides the perfect separation so you can separate gear underneath. I got some "Sterilite" long plastic containers with lids, that slide in and out like drawers, to keep gear organized.


----------



## VaBeachFamily (Apr 12, 2005)

I am thinking of doing something similar. I already use a larger sterilite that would fit perfectly, I need other things in it, first aid kid, tire pump, etc. Would have to figure out a place for supplies for the dogs! It's already a struggle to travel, because we have nowhere for luggage! Have one of those racks for the back but can't really open the back door for dog access, and no roof racks!


----------



## VaBeachFamily (Apr 12, 2005)

I am... on another thought... considering building a platform for BOTH crates, so that I can store even luggage/duffel bags underneath when traveling.. I am concerned, though, about rear view visibility since they are vari-kennel style, and not metal! I might see if I can trade with someone for two metals instead!


----------

